# Why in #"¤#"!)#:( isnt there a way to automatically sort your soundcloud playlists reverse chronolog



## lee (Jan 8, 2015)

:evil: 

I just dont get why anyone would prefer having their last uploaded file appear at the bottom of a possibly long list... 

Sorry for crying like a baby, but unfortunately there isnt any way soundcloud could be exchanged for something else in this case.

Anyone got a clue how to make this simple thing happen?


----------



## Kejero (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought it was the other way around? My tracks are sorted chronologically, in descending order.

Also: http://help.soundcloud.com/customer/por ... playlists-


----------



## lee (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Why in #"¤#"!)#:( isnt there a way to automatically sort your soundcloud playlists chronologically?*

Maybe we´re talking about different things? I mean the actual playlist, not the profile page of the soundcloud account. A local radio station has a soundcloud account where different local radio studios upload tracks to different playlists, and in those playlists Everything automatically is sorted reverse chronologically, the oldest file is in the top of the list.

This makes it a pain in the butt to rearrange all tracks while uploading them.


----------



## Kejero (Jan 8, 2015)

Ah ok... I don't think it's possible to re-order items in a playlist, judging from the many requests a Google search yields.

Btw, "chronological" means from old to new. Which makes "reverse chronological" from new to old.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 8, 2015)

www.composerly.com


----------



## lee (Jan 8, 2015)

Kejero @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> Ah ok... I don't think it's possible to re-order items in a playlist, judging from the many requests a Google search yields.
> 
> Btw, "chronological" means from old to new. Which makes "reverse chronological" from new to old.



You´re right about the word chronological.

Btw, it is possible to reorder items in the playlist but you have to do it manually one track at a time and while "holding" it push it upwards many times in order to put it first in the list..


----------



## lee (Jan 8, 2015)

gsilbers @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> www.composerly.com



Thanks for the link, will check em out.


----------



## aabrioux (Jun 19, 2021)

Answering an old post here but, since SoundCloud playlists, including the liked tracks playlist, still behave the same way as of today (meaning the listening starts from the oldest added song to the most recently added song with no way of switching it), this question is still a hot topic in my opinion.

I created my own player a while ago for this purpose.
You can try it here: https://alexandre.abrioux.fr/sc/

; and the code is open-sourced:
https://github.com/alexandre-abrioux/soundcloud-reverse.

I hope this can help you, whether you simply want to listen to your favorite playlist in a reverse chronological order, or create your own player. Cheers


----------

